
Show HN: Python library for building native Linux packages via Docker - dlasalle
https://github.com/BytePackager/packagecore
======
stevekemp
Cute project. I filed a couple of bugs, as you no doubt saw, but the end
result was that I could generate packages for a couple of different Ubuntu
versions with no pain.

Nice work.

